# is this blue bottle flies?



## y1oveu (Jun 11, 2020)

I have purchased a blue bottle flies from an one of online mantis store, in last two months.

I've always received these flies, but I'm not sure this is a BBF.

cuz i used Josh's frog online store until last year.

and their BBF were much more bigger and body color was blue.

Also they were very strong either.

Most pupae have been safely hatch.

but these flies always have a lots a problem to hatch.

just like a house flies.

What do you guys thinking?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like a house fly to me.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 11, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> 집이 나에게 날아간 것 같습니다.
> 
> -MantisGirl13


If it is true,
It is very shocking.
cuz I have bought about 6,000 Blue Bottle Flies there in the last 3 months,
but what I actually received was house flies.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Where did you purchase them?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 12, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> 어디서 구입하셨습니까?
> 
> -MantisGirl13


It is an online site called mantisplace.

This place sells many mentis and prey insects.

Specially, prey insect are pretty cheap so, I just started to use this site.

Everything was perfect, but only the blue bottle fles is a little different from what I thought.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mantisplace.com is pretty reputable.

Can you get another picture of your flies? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 12, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Mantisplace.com은 꽤 유명합니다.
> 
> 파리 사진을 다시 얻을 수 있습니까?
> 
> -MantisGirl13


sure.

The flies were received during the day on Wednesday,

The photo was taken on Wednesday night.

But as you can see quite a lots of flies have already died.

And there are so many malformations flies. (Reason is hatched inside a tight place during delivery)

Also, this order used ice packs,

I ordered flies with sponge that provides moisture for mantis,

They Filling the box too tight, So many pupae and flies blow up inside.

Of course, it is a post office fault.

but there should be always free space inside the box to prevent this case.

If they use the paper bags to packaging the flies.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah, I'm almost positive that's a house fly. Contact @hibiscusmile. She owns and runs mantisplace.com 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 12, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Mantisplace.com is pretty reputable.
> 
> Can you get another picture of your flies?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Search for reviews on any vendor prior to purchasing.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 12, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Search for reviews on any vendor prior to purchasing.
> 
> Caveat emptor.


thx for advice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2020)

Nothing wrong here, flies come in three different color air breathable bags. blue bottle in green or red if a double order.

House in red bag, stable in pink. Before asking a whole group, ask the seller first &amp; give them the whole picture group so they can reply.

Temps here in the bloody 90's last week, Lucky to have live flies at al in this weather. If you would of asked me first you would of been told that every purchase of flies per customer gets a replacement of flies once even without express shipping. If you purchased 6000 from me in the last month then

as you say, shipping was probably the problem as this is first time flies were hatched.  Ask yen, he will tell you how my blue bottle flies are. Also you said something about a sponge, what was that about?


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 13, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nothing wrong here, flies come in three different color air breathable bags. blue bottle in green or red if a double order.
> 
> House in red bag, stable in pink. Before asking a whole group, ask the seller first &amp; give them the whole picture group so they can reply.
> 
> ...


So, you mean BBF and House flies can be put in red bag right?

'there was high temps in your area in last week'

that's the why i requested cold pack with supplies shipping service.

And now you saying to me 'you don't even use the express shipping '

Sorry, I don't know when you put that phrase on your site.

i pretty sure i didn't saw that last time and still i can't find the express shipping service option on your site.

wait, you mean mantis shipping service?

Whose gonna be use the $37 shipping service to order a $7 flies?

And what.. sponge?

what do you mean.

i didn't say anything about the sponge.

only i said "I ordered flies with sponge that provides moisture for mantis,

They Filling the box too tight, So many pupae and flies blow up inside"

as you can see the photo the paper bag is filled with flies fluid.

because you put packaged too tight.

that's not a matter of delivery problem.

That is the seller's carelessness.

it's a paper bag, ma'am.

And yes, "I have bought about 6,000 Blue Bottle Flies your website in the last 3﻿﻿﻿ mont﻿hs"

last 3 months, not a last month. you can check it.

The status of the last order was particularly bad, but the flies I've received in the meantime were similarly messed up.

But I keep using your store, and i didn't tell you the problem what i got.

reason for that, your store's BBFs are very good price and some of the stores i've been using are out of stock.

(I understand the problem that occurs during delivery.)

In the first order, I simply thought you made a mistake. I thought you sent House Flies or false flies by mistake,

because is their size and hatching problems are very similar to the house fly.

and also, we having trouble with extra charge of shipping costs at first order, so I didn't want to have a conflict with you again.

by the way, I didn't know DIPTERA Calliphoridae is a blue bottle fly when you told me last night.

i think it's a green bottle fly or what it say.. blow flies? something like that.

I knew that only Calliphora vomitoria is the blue bottle fly.

sorry about that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 14, 2020)

no, house flie are in small red bag, stable in small pink bag. only blue bottles go in green bag or a large red bag. ice packs are purchased not

put in for free. There is no such thing as a sponge for moisture. They are shipped in cloth bags to breath. The paper bag is for their protection and

to keep in the dust that comes off the saw dust they are raised in. If you order the small rate box, then the order may be tight, so them you know what size

the box is, so then order a larger box. There is insulation and cold packs for sale on the site. I never send house flies when you order bb, people are not

stupid to think they are getting blue bottle when you send something else. I do not have green bottle flies, so that's not possible. Blow flies are much bigger an I also do not have those.

I can resend an order so you can see the bags and blue bottle if you like.


----------



## y1oveu (Jun 21, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> 아니, 하우스 flie는 작은 분홍색 가방에 안정된 작은 빨간 가방에 있습니다. 파란색 병만 녹색 가방이나 큰 빨간색 가방에 넣습니다. 얼음 주머니는 구매하지 않습니다
> 
> 무료로 넣습니다. 수분 스펀지와 같은 것은 없습니다. 그들은 숨을 쉬기 위해 천으로 포장되어 배송됩니다. 종이 봉지는 보호용이며
> 
> ...


I got a new flies from hibiscusmile few days ago.

Actually they are more healthy than before.

looks like Summers hot temp make a lots of problems.

thanks for your kind concern.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 21, 2020)

yes, I learned from you that I can't put them in the bag like that, will for now on in summer keep them separate Glad they came thru you.

.


----------

